# Internet connection constantly interrupted...



## Beonaam (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't really know what the problem is. I have DSL, however, the modem is connected to a wireless router so I can have WiFi for my iPod touch and Wii. But every 30 seconds to five minutes my connection will seemingly just drops out. This is only really noticeable while downloading large files, when it will suddenly just stop downloading, and I will have to pause, then unpause the download to get it to keep going. Same thing for YouTube, and other flash videos. It will load partway, then just stop and never finish loading. Once it gets to that part of the video, I will have to click on an unloaded part, then back to where I left off to get it loading again.

I wouldn't have much of a problem with this, except now I need to update my iPod through iTunes, and every time to connection skips, the download stops and I have to try to start over, only to have it stop again, etc.

Any suggestions on what to do?
I think it might be the router causing me problems. This has only started happening since I got the router.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

